# Relocating



## carolynkirkland (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking for some help please. My Granddaughter aged 5 now lives in the Baden Wurttemburg area, with her Mother, Sons ex partner. On quite good terms but missing my Granddaughter so much, I am seriously thinking of relocating to Germany. I speak English but can understand more German than I can speak. What are the opportunities for finding English speaking jobs. Most of my experience has been around pre school / kindergarten jobs. I would consider any work at the moment. I am thinking of taking unpaid leave to look for work. Any advise would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I can only speak to Berlin, but I have seen quite a number of English/bilingual day cares in the city - and only likely to increase given the general (somewhat regrettable but that's another story) Anglicization of the place. So there might be good opportunities for a native speaker. On the other hand, would you make enough money to live comfortably in the south, where the cost of living is quite a bit higher?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

carolynkirkland said:


> Looking for some help please. My Granddaughter aged 5 now lives in the Baden Wurttemburg area, with her Mother, Sons ex partner. On quite good terms but missing my Granddaughter so much, I am seriously thinking of relocating to Germany. I speak English but can understand more German than I can speak. What are the opportunities for finding English speaking jobs. Most of my experience has been around pre school / kindergarten jobs. I would consider any work at the moment. I am thinking of taking unpaid leave to look for work. Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Baden-Württemberg is rather big. Where does your granddaughter live? In one of the cities?

If so, there will be a few bilingual nurseries and possibly some international schools offering a nursery also.

Search "bilingualer Kindergarten *insert name of city here*" for Karlsruhe quite a few entries come up.

Before taking unpaid leave, I'd call those nurseries and schools, they might be looking for somebody and ask you to send your documents. Germans like paperwork


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a great lack of kindergarten teachers and early child care educators in Germany, and in Baden-Wuerttemberg in particular. Many normal (i.e. not international or bilingual) kindergartens offer early English lessons and are keen to hire a native speaker nowadays.
For most of these positions, at least some German language skills and a proper training as educator is needed. You can probably take lessons to achieve both within a few months.
But keep in mind that kindergarten teachers are paid badly (EUR1000-1500/month before tax) and the income might not be enough to cover all your living expenses.


----------



## DavidBurgess (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Carolyn will you be close to heidelberg? my girlfriend works at an international kindergarten there teaching the kids English, they are normally short of staff and qualified staff. We moved over from Scotland 2 years ago and live near 20km outside heidelberg


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

carolynkirkland said:


> Looking for some help please. My Granddaughter aged 5 now lives in the Baden Wurttemburg area, with her Mother, Sons ex partner. On quite good terms but missing my Granddaughter so much, I am seriously thinking of relocating to Germany. I speak English but can understand more German than I can speak. What are the opportunities for finding English speaking jobs. Most of my experience has been around pre school / kindergarten jobs. I would consider any work at the moment. I am thinking of taking unpaid leave to look for work. Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Carolyn,
Heidelberg is a unversity town, and as such, has many expat families, with little ones., and more options for you. 
You don't say if you're close to retirement or not. I believe the first thing is to learn the language, and visit for more than a week. Also, you can never have too many contacts. Is there any chance you son's ex can introduce you to anyone who may help or have suggestions? Sometimes it's not what you know..but who you know.
I've spent a lot of time in the area, and even though most understand english and many can speak it...as a foreigner most want you to speak and understand. You don't need to be fluent, and don't expect to be. However, if you are to live and work there, you will need to be proficient in the language. 
If you have the two weeks or longer to visit there, I would suggest you spend the time in a german language course, you never know who you will meet, contacts.....
It's easy to do what is easy, but, you will need to step out of your comfort zone. 
I have spent a year in german courses at home, and I don't find it too difficult, and I am in my 60's. The gutteral sound is difficult. You can do it!


----------

